# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Vỏ máy Fenris Wolf - Ngôi nhà hoàn hảo cho các thiết bị máy tính

## seosgnl001

*Cung cấp một không gian rộng, chế độ làm mát hiệu quả cùng cơ chế giá đỡ thông minh giúp hạn chế độ rung, Fenris Wolf sẽ tạo môi trường an toàn và mát mẻ nhất cho các thiết bị bên trong.*


Lần đầu tiên thử sức trong lĩnh vực sản xuất vỏ máy, Scythe hi vọng _Fenris Wolf_ sẽ có chỗ đứng riêng trong thị trường vốn bình lặng và không được chú ý nhiều này. _Fenris_ ra đời chủ yếu phục vụ cho game thủ, đối tượng luôn vận hành máy tính với công suất tối đa.

_Fenris Wolf_ có trọng lượng 6kg, kích thước khung máy 527*203*455 mm. Mọi chi tiết đều được làm bằng hợp kim nhôm toả nhiệt rất tốt. Vỏ ngoài được sơn bằng lớp sơn màu đen sang trọng.

​  ​ Được tích hợp hai quạt gió Slip Stream có kích thước cánh quạt 120mm với tốc độ quay vào khoảng 800 vòng/phút. Mỗi giờ, quạt gió này có thể lưu thông được đến 68 mét khối khí. 

Với 2 quạt gió này khí nóng trong CPU sẽ được đẩy hết ra ngoài, qua đó hệ thống sẽ được làm mát hiệu quả. Có thể nói, đây là một trong những ưu điểm lớn nhất của vỏ máy này.

​  ​ ​  ​ Với kích thước lớn, không gian rộng, vỏ máy của Scythe có thể cung cấp thêm chỗ cho 4 ổ cứng gắn trong và 1 ổ gắn ngoài, quạt làm mát và các thiết bị hỗ trợ khác. Cơ chế giá đỡ thông minh giúp hạn chế độ rung, tăng sự ổn định cho thiết bị. _Fenris Wolf_ phù hợp với phần lớn các dòng bo mạch chủ hiện nay, hỗ trợ tất cả các khe cắm thông dụng như USB, E-Sata, microphone…

Giá của vỏ máy này vào khoảng 3.400.000VNĐ.

​  ​ ​  ​ ​

----------


## wapa

hic hơn 3tr một cái vỏ máy
với số tiền đó mua đc Fan cho ổ cứng
1 Fan cho CPU loại khủng rồi
mà nếu muốn mát toàn diện thì thừa để mua 1 cái quạt cây thôi thẳng vô máy

----------

